# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Slice of Life: Be creative with your dreaming - Republican & Herald

## Dream Guide Team

*Slice of Life: Be creative with your dreaming**Republican & Herald**Lucid dreaming* is when dreamers are aware that they are dreaming. It is reported that three out of 10 people have had at least one *lucid dream*. Some researchers believe that *lucid dreaming* can help in the treatment of nightmare sufferers. *...***

----------

